# Last Thing You Crafted With Leaf Tickets



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

What is the last item you crafted using Leaf Tickets? 
Curious to see what you guys thought was worth the leaf tickets. And did you need to spend real money to get the leaf tickets or did you use leaf tickets you obtain through the games events?​


----------



## slatka (Apr 13, 2019)

I honestly don't remember the last item i crafted with leaf tickets, i normally just buy a bunch of cookies with my leaf tickets. I really want to craft the Katie Sakura Swing i think it's just really cute and would go really well with a lot of the furniture that I've got but if i was to buy leaf tickets just for the swing it would be like $21 which is a bit of a yikes. I guess i'll just earn some and buy some in time to buy the swing.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 13, 2019)

Only items I craft with Leaf Tickets are the special guest items. Though I'e been tempted to for other stuff, I tend to ignore any other furniture or wallpaper/flooring items that cost Leaf Tickets.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

slatka said:


> I honestly don't remember the last item i crafted with leaf tickets, i normally just buy a bunch of cookies with my leaf tickets. I really want to craft the Katie Sakura Swing i think it's just really cute and would go really well with a lot of the furniture that I've got but if i was to buy leaf tickets just for the swing it would be like $21 which is a bit of a yikes. I guess i'll just earn some and buy some in time to buy the swing.



Yeah. I almost got the Katie Sakura Swing because it was pretty. I decided on the Pave's Dancing Stage because I thought it was just super fun. I now have it displayed and love it. That's what I did. Just save up all my leaf tickets until I had enough. I didn't spend any actually money on it. 350 tickets is a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ossiran said:


> Only items I craft with Leaf Tickets are the special guest items. Though I'e been tempted to for other stuff, I tend to ignore any other furniture or wallpaper/flooring items that cost Leaf Tickets.



Okay. What was the last special guest item? I usually buy the special guest items too. If there isn't any then I will buy cookies. They only time I used them to buy wallpaper/flooring was for the mario one. Just depends on how many leaf tickets I have and what the game as going on. I don't spend real money on the tickets.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2019)

Mine was the White Short Trench coat, I think!







I don't buy Leaf Tickets though, I only earn them through events and logging in. $21 for Katie as a special character is just way too much. If the pricing would be more reasonable, I might actually consider buying tickets. But now.. No.

The last special character I purchased was Leif, and I also purchased some of the Fairy terrain options. Which I now sorta regret with the pretty Cherry Blossom terrains having launched


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2019)

The last thing I bought with leaf tickets was Katie's sakura swing, I believe.  No regrets <3


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 14, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> Okay. What was the last special guest item? I usually buy the special guest items too. If there isn't any then I will buy cookies. They only time I used them to buy wallpaper/flooring was for the mario one. Just depends on how many leaf tickets I have and what the game as going on. I don't spend real money on the tickets.



Katie's Swing was the most recent one. Pave's Stage was before that.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Mine was the White Short Trench coat, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That white trench coat is soooo cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The last thing I bought with leaf tickets was Katie's sakura swing, I believe.  No regrets <3



Lucky. Katie's Sakura Swing is so pretty. I wanted it to, but went with Pave's. If I get enough leaf tickets before its gone, then I will get Katies Swing too. I'm just not willing to spend real money for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ossiran said:


> Katie's Swing was the most recent ones. Pave's Stage was before that.



I mean what was the last special guest item you got?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

I can't remember the exact name of it, but it was the pink dress that came out with some other winter items a while ago.
I really liked the dress and it was my first thing I've crafted with leaf tickets. I usually try to save them as much as I can, as I am a free to play user of the game.

Katie's swing is tempting me though.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> I can't remember the exact name of it, but it was the pink dress that came out with some other winter items a while ago.
> I really liked the dress and it was my first thing I've crafted with leaf tickets. I usually try to save them as much as I can, as I am a free to play user of the game.
> 
> Katie's swing is tempting me though.



Not sure what one that was. I wasn't playing Pocket Camp around winter, because I put it away for a while. 

I know. Katies swing is so nice. I ALMOST regret it, but I love Pave's Dance Stage.


----------



## Elin (Apr 14, 2019)

I don't use Leaf Tickets too often bc I'm a free-to-play user, and just try to save them up as best as I can. But I had enough for the new Sakura middle terrain and eventually caved. That means I probably won't be able to get Katie's swing, but the terrain is really pretty!


----------



## carackobama (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m not sure if it counts but I used a few to help to craft my Reese dress as I was a little short on the reissue materials!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 14, 2019)

a new dress!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

carackobama said:


> I’m not sure if it counts but I used a few to help to craft my Reese dress as I was a little short on the reissue materials!



Yes, it counts. I’ve done it before. Very little.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> I don't use Leaf Tickets too often bc I'm a free-to-play user, and just try to save them up as best as I can. But I had enough for the new Sakura middle terrain and eventually caved. That means I probably won't be able to get Katie's swing, but the terrain is really pretty!



It?s hard to get everything we want with leaf tickets. Just have to one sometimes.


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

i've actually never crafted w/ leaf tickets, i spend them all on fortune cookies
oops


----------



## slatka (Apr 15, 2019)

all these posts about people never spending money on pocket camp makes me feel so guilty, i think i spend way too much on pocket camp i wish i could resist but so many cute cookies and items.


----------



## Coach (Apr 15, 2019)

I've only ever spent lucky tickets on fortune cookies, actually. I've certainly been tempted by the terrains, though!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2019)

hmmm, i think maybe the chocolate pastry cafe dress? i spend quite a lot oops


----------



## seliph (Apr 16, 2019)

the pink coat they released in the coat collection thing in the winter, i couldn't resist : (


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2019)

Katie sakura swing!


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2019)

I got the cherry blossom foreground and background! They were piling up and I wanted to get them before they disappeared


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 21, 2019)

One of the new backpacks. (of course the one I wanted was the most expensive :c )


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

I got the regular style black backpack, and I love it. I like hiw it looks on my character, hardly ever gonna take it off. I even changed my outfit to suit it.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 22, 2019)

alexa223 said:


> I got the cherry blossom foreground and background! They were piling up and I wanted to get them before they disappeared



but, the cherry blossoms terrains don't disappear, unless you are referring to the LTs?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2019)

It was the bear party balloons. I crafted it to complete the HH Academy.


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 22, 2019)

Neechan said:


> but, the cherry blossoms terrains don't disappear, unless you are referring to the LTs?



Disappear from the shops, I meant. However I do know now that they don't


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 14, 2019)

I forget exactly what the item was called, but it's some kind of couch or bench you need to invite Eugene to your camp. I kinda clicked it by accident tbh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2019)

Last thing I crafted with leaf tickets was the pure-white pumps because they matched my princess outfit from the wedding collection so well.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 14, 2019)

The last thing I crafted with leaf tickets was the little gyroidite hat from last month's gyroidite event. I just thought it was too cute.


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 14, 2019)

The last thing I crafted was the blue wedding dress from the wedding party collection.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 14, 2019)

i crafted a black backpack, they were too cute to resist


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 15, 2019)

Mine was the moon/rainbow sky. I like to spend the leaf tickets I save up on items that will have a big change on my campsite. Plus, gotta stay on theme, haha.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jun 15, 2019)

Haven’t spent leaf tickets on anything except fortune cookies on my last campsite, but it was a background change to make it look underwater iirc.


----------



## rinabun (Jun 17, 2019)

i got celete's telescope! i love my bby girl


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 18, 2019)

Giant bubble with 0 minutes on the clock- I didn't have enough gyroidites and I just wanted the animals to float and be happy. (


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 18, 2019)

DJ KK's beat booth. I still haven't actually used it though. ><


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I haven't crafted anything yet, but I'll probably save my tickets for a backpack once the angel fortune cookie disappears. I just want to have some fancy back item. I'd prefer wings, but I feel like a nice little backpack might be better for the long run.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 20, 2019)

I don't craft with leaf tickets. I just upgrade my inventory and buy fortune cookies. The last one I bought was a box of Bluebear's I think.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 21, 2019)

It's been a long time since I used leaf tickets to create anything. Only for the gold fishing rod and few other things.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 21, 2019)

The Hello Kitty Wallpaper and Flooring.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 23, 2019)

i bought the pompompurin wallpaper for my cabin!!! i swear no cute wallpapers have come out at all normally so i was forced really


----------



## petaltail (Jul 25, 2019)

those new backpacks are. SO irresistible lol. i was stuck between getting the pompompurin one and the cinamoroll one but in the end chose the latter. either way they're all so cute ahh


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 25, 2019)

My Melody wallpaper and flooring


----------



## sorayomi (Jul 25, 2019)

Crafted the re-issued clown fish hairpin item!


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 1, 2019)

The bronze twin fountain. Now I can max out friendship with "civil" villagers.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 5, 2019)

2018 grey yukata.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 6, 2019)

Reversi Piece to fulfill Dotty's request and several items needed to invite Flurry


----------



## futuristicsalad (Aug 6, 2019)

Pascal's Kiddie Pool! Unfortunately, I don't have it displayed in my camp right now, because I have the festival/morning glory stuff up right now ^ ^'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2019)

The last thing I crafted with leaf tickets was a My Melody backpack a few days ago.  I saved up for a long time to get it, so it was satisfying to finally have enough. c:


----------



## nanpan (Aug 10, 2019)

The My Melody backpack! But now I want the little twin stars backpack LOL.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

I managed to obtain one of the bags from the events, I think it was the My Melody one and was worth a ridiculous 200 leaf tickets that took me forever to save. Though, I am pleased with it and it adds a nice touch to my outfit.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 14, 2019)

I took a ridiculous amount of time saving up 300 leaf tickets to buy the Lunar Comet Sky, but it was worth it.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2019)

splurged on a kiki and lala backpack, no regrets it's absolutely adorable


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 2, 2019)

I used leaf tickets to craft a few zero second amenities that I was missing just a few essences on so I could get all the rest I have to craft up to their last level. 
I feel like I have been crafting amenities forever and I wish that we could have a completed one at our campsite while the crafting one is crafting because I am tired of seeing construction. 
Now that all my amenities are on that last level, I will have 6 left after the current one is done crafting. I am out of essences for all of them which means my campground may finally have no construction after this one is crafted while I build up the essences needed to build the rest.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2019)

I actually gave in and spent 40 leaf tickets on the pink and purple zori in the last few hours they were available.  No regrets, they're very cute.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2019)

I believe the cafe wall (or smth like that). I was irked my cafe-styled cabin didnt have a good wallpaper so I splurged a bit of what I had saved and I'm happy with the turnout. c:
before that, I bought Lala and Kiki plus My Melody backpacks. They're my fave Sanrio Characters and I couldn't decide which to spend my tickets on so I used all my tickets for both of them!! Very cute!


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 8, 2019)

lol used like 20 leaf tickets to grow some flowers to get like 3 autumn offerings... im trying so hard to get at least 1 autumn maple tree for my campsite! Next goal: save up 130 leaf tickets for the black steampunk outfit :3


----------



## Romaki (Sep 16, 2019)

I crafted the 160 LT hair bun because I didn't own a single wig yet. It's not the best hairstyle imo, but I was just excited to have something else for once.


----------



## Jobie (Sep 17, 2019)

Last thing I used leaf tickets for was the fairy forest fore ground. I was sick of the pine trees. xD


----------

